# CMS guidelines



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 23, 2008)

I found this article on the CMS website, is this correct, new patient do not require -25 when billed with a minor visit ?

-25

No supporting documentation is required with the claim when this modifier is submitted. However, the patient's medical records must contain information to support the use of modifier - 25 and be available upon request. The following are the exceptions:

o This modifier should not be submitted with E/M codes that are explicitly for new patients only: 92002, 92004, 99201-99205, 99281-99285, 99321-99323, and 99341-99345. These services are not considered part of the global surgical policy.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you provide that link?


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/Modifiers%20Guide.pdf

Page 24


----------

